# Garage - Asbestos Roof



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As far as I'm aware my garage roof is made of corrugated asbestos concrete slabs. 

Now it's in fairly good condition, no cracks or gaps. I know there's a huge fear of asbestos but reading up on it there's usually only 10-15% asbestos in these kinds of roofs and as long as they are not damaged don't pose a health risk. 

BUT, here's the question. How long to they stay waterproof for? Does anyone else have the same set up? I've never noticed it leaking but do they need treating/sealing? 

I've been looking online but couldn't find anything that relates to waterproof-ness of these kinds of roofs.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

you can buy paint to encapsulate asbestos, arco sell it, i would imagine it will waterproof the panels as well


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats kind of what I was thinking. Do you know how long this kind of roof stays waterproof for?


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

if i remember correctly asbestos encapsulation paint is rubberised to ensure that the fibres stay enclosed in a layer of paint, dunno how uv resistant it is like so you may not be able to paint it on the outside of the panels


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

i think you should be able to seal it with a sandtex type product then paint. i think its waterproof because the fibres swell closing all the voids when wet( like a canvas tent) but doesnt block vapour evaporation or cause condensation :thumb: 
apart from the health issues its good stuff


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I couldn't really comment about anything related to health and asbestos. My parents garage had the same type of roof, it was there when they bought the house in 1980 and still there in 2008 when they sold the house, no leaks, no repairs. If it doesn't leak leave it untouched.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Before you consider having a roof sealed be aware it's extremely difficult to do since all the moss and dirt will need to be removed first, so in my view it will be counter productive, as the removal will release more asbestos fibres than leaving the roof alone. If the roof is not leaking then the sheets must be in a reasonable condition and so the best course of action is to leave well alone.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Back in the day when I used to work for a roofing company we used a product called Acropol (a flexible paint containing fibres) for garage roofs. Applied over the top of a polyurethane sealant.

Most builders merchants will sell this sort of thing. But as said the roof needs to be clean, this can be done with pressure washers but you'd be best getting a specialist company in, or this info is from a council website:

_How should I clean my asbestos cement corrugated roof?

Do not clean the roof unless really necessary as asbestos fibres may be released during the process. If cleaning is necessary apply a moss killer (e.g. Jeyes' fluid), using a brush or spray, then remove the dead moss with a stiff broom a day or more after treatment. Do not sand or scrape the cement. The use of crawling boards should be employed when working on asbestos cement roofs, as there is a risk of the boards breaking under pressure and the worker falling through. HSE guidance Working with asbestos cement gives further directions._

If you roof is fine, with no leaks then I wouldn't worry it'll last for years. Usual issues with this sort of roof is wind causing the fixings to come lose and the stuff starts rattling about and breaks.

Or wose kids playing on it!!! Hate that, this stuff tends to shatter when it breaks leaving sharp edges, can make a bit of a mess of anyone falling through it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> I couldn't really comment about anything related to health and asbestos. My parents garage had the same type of roof, it was there when they bought the house in 1980 and still there in 2008 when they sold the house, no leaks, no repairs. If it doesn't leak leave it untouched.


That's what I was looking for, just to hear how long someone else with a similar kind of set up was getting on and how it was holding up.

As far as I'm aware it doesn't leak. I keep the car covered in there but I've never noticed water on the car. Fortunately the garage is well hidden behind mine and my neighbours place so is quite well protected from high winds so the roof seems solid.

Ignore the scaffolding but my garage is the one on the right. :thumb:


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

you can still get acroprol from jewsens really good stuff, WEAR GLOVES, lol. im a joiner and if your thinking of removing the roof it has too be took off without breaking it then the sheets have too be individual wrapped and put in an asbestos skip which is usually round the 300 mark. the metal sheeting too replace it is quite cheap and lasts forever if you get the right stuff.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks mate, wasn't planning to replace it as, as far as I know it's not leaking.

Just wondered really how long the stuff lasted


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a similar type roof. It had 2 cracked panels and was covered in moss. Im in the process of refurbing the garage. I jet washed the roof to get rid of the moss and used liquid rubber roof paint form B and Q to seal the creacked panels. All you do is pour it onto the affected area and let it cure. It appears to have worked as the leaks have stopped for now. I really dont like the thought of having to get all taken off and replaced but I think that will be the final result in a few years time.

Steve


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i forgot to say if it has thick moss on it and if there is a tree above it , it will rot and start leaking, just grab the moss and pull it off, less mess lol


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont think there is specific answer it lasts as long as it lasts. I bought a house with an asbestos garage roof, first winter was fine then it leaked and I had to replace it. Whereas my previous council rental garage has an old asbestos roof and it was fine, must have been 20-30 years old. 

You can get rid of the asbestos at some local amenity tips, mine went to the one in crawley.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Our garage has an asbestos roof, it's over 25 years old and doesn't leak at all. It has survived the worst that British weather can throw at it up to yet as it's very exposed, no trees or anything to shelter it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Been looking over the garage since posting this up.

I think from what I can see the roof is in pretty good condition. Its pretty well sheltered from the wind and rain by tall trees. Also next doors garage and house is nearby so it doesn't get hit with the weather like it could. 

I'll keep an eye on it but it's been waterproof this long so don't see why it would suddenly stop being waterproof. lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It this a case of "If its not broken then don't fix"?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Exactly what I was thinking. 

Was looking at the roof when I came in from work whilst it's been tipping with rain. The underside of the overhangs was bone dry. Seemed to have this idea in my mind that water would soak through it for some reason. 

I've got no gaps or cracks on the roof so I'm guessing it's staying waterproof ok.


----------

